# Blue splashed doe



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

This is a young blue splashed doe, she is a tri related and so should produce some interesting offspring. Pics are poor as she didn't stop moving:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

She's very, very cute!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Stunning! I'm very jealous!


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

wow she is stunning!!!


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

She's lovely <3 Where did you get her?


----------

